

Mystery of Google's barges is solved - deanclatworthy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24842749

======
whyenot
It's still a little odd to me that such a high level of secrecy was required
if all they are doing is creating a couple of party barges.

~~~
dshibarshin
It did end up bringing them even more press coverage

